# would i ever ride again



## jmaabreh

Hello riders,

last year i decided to pursue my dream and to learn how to ride horses
i became committed to my classes and found myself always looking forward to the next lesson despite the sore muscles i felt after every training.
Anyway before i knew it the sad day came, after 3 months of regular training my coach asked me to take my horse into cantering, my horse was hyper and extremely happy that day, so once i asked him to canter it went out of control (or it could be that i freaked out and felt like i'm no longer able to control it) so i made the most stupid mistake in my life, i pushed myself out of the saddle and allowed myself to fall while the horse was cantering. At first i though i had a dislocated elbow but the bad news started coming one after the other, first i was told that i had broken my elbow then another dr came and informed me that i have actually crushed my elbow and that the result of the fall was 8 elbow fractures. then i was admitted to the hospital and was scheduled for a major surgery the second day. when i woke up after the surgery the dr told me that my elbow was like a puzzle that needed so much effort to be placed back in position, and that the tiny broken bones had actually caused severe pressure on my ulnar nerve, so they changed the location of my nerve. placed 2 plates and around 6 screws in my elbow
my recovery was extremely slow and painful, now it has been 6 months since my fall, and my hand isn't back to normal yet, it still hurts, grip is too weak and i have lost a significant range of motion in terms of elbow extension.
hoping to feel better i decided to go today to the center where i used to take riding lessons, when i got there i faced my new fear, wasn't it too early to fall ? could this early and severe injury be a sign that i'm not the right person to ride horses? why did all this happen? should i ever ride again? or should i just let it go?

all these questions are racing in my head now with great fear of regretting whatever choice i end up making 
and to make it harder for me to decide my family is so much against me going back to horseback riding but deep in my heart i don't want to give up on it.

can someone advice or give me a hint on what to do o make up my mind?


thanks


----------



## SorrelHorse

Did the horse actually misbehave when you fell? Or did you just think it was happening when it wasn't? I see that with a lot of new riders.

I would ride again if you are able to. Everyone falls. I recently broke my knee cap and femur riding. I've also broken a couple fingers and gotten a couple concussions. The better you get the less you fall. In the end it's up to you: Are you willing to take the risk of falling?

I have been riding for the entire nineteen years of my life. From the day I held the horn and sat in front of my Mom, to riding on my own at four and five, to learning to ride broke horses and then learning to start colts and train. I learn more every day, but in that entire time I have fallen off a total of six times. Six times over thousands of rides is pretty good. 

Honestly the percentage of falls to rides is pretty much in your favor.

Might I ask what general area you are located in? I might know someone competent you could learn from. Not to say that your trainer wasn't competent, I don't know them, but sometimes the person you are with can make all the difference.


----------



## Siren

Get up there and ride when you are well enough. I have been thrown, bucked off, fallen on top of, struck, kicked, stepped on, smooshed, knocked over, trampled blah blah blah so many times I've lost count. Every time I had a bad episode, I would think "this is it... This time I am really giving it up... I've had enough injuries to last a lifetime..." But I could never walk away. My family thinks I'm nuts. When I tell my stories, my friends think I'm nuts. Falling off doesn't mean you should give up or that you're not the right kind of person to ride... Falling off just gives you the chance to get back on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXhorseman

Nobody can make up your mind for you. However, I can provide some examples which may help you. I would need to do some research to remember specifics, but a couple of examples come to mind.

Not long ago, a young woman had a riding accident. She was a serious Olympic contender. I think she had even participated in one Olympic competition. During training her horse tripped. It hadn’t been acting up. It simply tripped. This woman spent several months in the hospital relearning how to talk, eat, walk, etc. She still walks with a cane. But she gives riding instruction to others and hopes to compete in equestrian paralympics.

Decades earlier, an equestrian competitor and cavalry officer received an injury that left him with limited control of one arm. He continued to ride saying that he was happy his arm and hand was left in the correct position in which to ride.

I once had a student who had Parkinson’s Disease . She had so much trouble walking, I was always afraid she was going to fall at any moment. I had to help her mount the horse and, also, dismount. We needed to modify methods to help her horse understand what was wanted. But this woman could ride better than her husband who did not have her physical limitations.

I, myself, had three serious incidents with horses in one week many years ago. I questioned whether I should be riding. But I persevered. Since that time, I have continued to learn both through academic study and riding. I have also been able to help many people overcome various anxieties and become better riders.

You needn’t feel pressured to ride either now or in the future. Many people even enjoy relationships with horses without ever riding. However, if you do want to ride, I advise you to take things slowly. Riding is not a journey which has a specific ending point. Learn to enjoy the journey. Take things one step at a time. If you feel uncomfortable, don’t push yourself too much. Find your comfort level. Then, when you are ready, push the limit just a little. If you feel too anxious, take a step back. Take your time. Riding well is not a matter of how fast you can ride or how high you can jump. Even riding a horse at a walk can become an exciting experience if you work to develop an intimate communication with your horse in which you begin to “whisper” to each other.


----------



## tinyliny

dont make any decision yet. focus on getting better and spending some time watching and listening. you will find more clarity after time.

did the horse actually buck or did you just lose your balance? had this horse given you signs that he was too fresh, and the instructor pushed you past your own confidence limits? 
is this YOUR horse? or a school horse? are there other calmer , steadier horses? 

there are poeple who ride who really struggle against the fear. many of them speak of this on our forum. it's a challenge for them to even get on, and to canter is terrifying. some of them get past this, some chose to stick with walk / trot only, others decide that working against this fear is not fun. it's so very personal. pretty much all of us have fear riding, and although I have fallen many times, I havcen't yet broken a bone (in over 15 falls!) so, a person can fall off without it being a disaster.

I hope that you regain the full use of your hand and arm.


----------



## Emma2003

Sorry to hear of your injury. The fact that it happened so early in your exposure to riding is unfortunate and I can see how it would shake your confidence. However, it is not a sign that you weren't meant to ride. Most of us on this forum have fallen off at least once, many of us more than that. Some have never had a serious injury and others have had very bad ones. Even experienced riders have their confidence shaken from time to time and there are several good threads here about riders working through their fears. 

Speaking from my own experience, I was no where near ready to canter after three months of lessons. I couldn't hold my seat (keep my butt from bouncing off the saddle) and I was barely able to steer my horse at a trot all of which are definite must haves before you advance to a canter. While every rider progresses at their own level, IMHO, you were pushed to canter too soon. 

While only you can make the decision, the fact that you went back to the center and are considering getting back in the saddle again is a good sign. As far as your family goes, if they aren't horse people themselves, it will be hard to convince them that continuing riding is a good idea. 

Be honest with your instructor on how you feel. If he or she is not willing to work with you, I would find a different place to take lessons. Also, if you are not yet comfortable riding quite yet, ask about groundwork, which is, in an overly simplified explanation, learning to control a horse and getting them to respect you on a lead or lunge line before you climb into the saddle. I wish you the best in whatever you decide and please post any questions/fears/concerns you have.


----------



## Golden Horse

If the love of riding outweighs the fears and worries about it, then you ride. It is a personal decision, not one that anyone can help with. Heal the body first, then worry about riding, good luck whichever you choose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmaabreh

Thank you all for your support, your responses were really helpful.
I think that my fall was my fault not the horse's (a school horse by the way), the horse on that day was happy and excited i could tell but i guess that my coach shouldn't have asked me to canter on my own yet and i kinda freaked out :'(
i wish things didn't go that way but there is no way to change the past.

i still love horses and love riding, and even though my fall and fractures were extremely painful but the only thing that brought tears to my eyes was the idea that I might never be able to ride again..

I believe that i will be following your advice give it some more time till my hand gets better, unfortunately it is taking more time than i expected.
then i guess i'll go back and stick to walk and trot till i regain my confidence again..

thank you all


----------



## Sony

Go back to it. Next time cantering comes up, see if you can get your trainer to lunge the horse so you don't have to control it. You just sit the canter and stay on. Several sessions of this and you should be ok to do it on your own. JMO!


----------



## jmaabreh

I've been depressed ever since i went to the accident area. 
i keep wishing if that accident never happened and i can't even imagine giving up on riding 
though i've only been practicing for 3 months but it has always been my dream, so i guess no matter what i want to ride again


----------



## DuffyDuck

Speak to a sports psychologist.

I dislocated my shoulder, AC and fractured my humerus in 2007. I was operated on within three hours of the accident. I spent 10 days in hospital, and eight months with metal work in and now allowed to ride.

When I was allowed to ride, my shoulder was so weak I was constantly injuring it. And I mean constantly. A year later I was having MRI scans and physio.
for nearly 7 years I was in and out of the doctors, rushing my recovery so I could get back on my horse.

This year in January, my loan pulled it's head down and did a partial dislocation.

I have only just been signed off weekly (initially three times, then twice, then to one session) physio sessions at the hospital, not even at the doctors.

I rode for the first time this weekend in 7 months. I ache all over, but I felt SO much better.

Get your recovery sorted, then start slow.

Everyone has to fall off at some point


----------



## DancingArabian

You didn't fall...you jumped off. Huge difference. You need to go way way back to basics and learn tools for what to do if you feel out of control. If you were taught to just jump off...find a better instructor. Jumping off is a last resort, not your first option. A lot of people jump off prematurely and end up just hurting themselves way more than they otherwise would have been (if they even would have gotten hurt) had they just stayed on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmaabreh

Appreciate all the suggestions 
Dancing Arabian, you can't even imagine how much i regret the stupid decision of jumping off every single day. I wish i never made it but i guess it's too late now to change anything


----------



## SueC

Riding is far nicer than driving a car to us horse enthusiasts, right? And driving a car is actually statistically more dangerous than riding a horse. Yet many people, myself included, continue to drive cars even though we have been in accidents beyond our control, caused by careless drivers... and if that's a risk I take for the sake of transport, then the risk I take getting on a horse is worth it to me...


----------



## SueC

DA, it's quite common for some beginning riders to jump off in hairy situations regardless of what the instructor says anyway! 

JM, don't beat yourself up. You made a mistake, you learnt from it: That's how it often goes. Mistakes are learning opportunities. While it's great to avoid them with foreknowledge wherever possible, it would also be totally unrealistic to expect to go through life avoiding every single mistake that can be made. If you can avoid most mistakes, you'll be doing well - and if you can avoid making the same mistake twice, or at least, if you can avoid making the same mistake a dozen times...


----------



## jmaabreh

thank you all, your comments were very inspiring.
i have a dr appointment next week to see how my elbow is doing, then i guess the family persuasion process will start.
Will let you know how things go, as i'm dying to get back to riding 

wish me luck


----------



## bauchtanz

I had a very tramatic accident when I was a child, my trusted pony took off, I knew there was a low lying fence so I tried an ER dismount, my boot caught, flipped saddle and horse dragged me. Lucky I did not die. 
While I took a riding course in college, and I took lessons after the birth of my daughter, I was always with great hesitantion. Not sure if I even loped in college and i know I HATED the english riding, because I felt naked. 
Never the less, I could not resist the call of horses. I found myself again with friends who owned, and, low and behold, an opening came up at the stable they were at. 

I bought a bombproof horse that was very safe, but a BARREL racing horse. No barrel racing horse is a beginner horse (DUH). Even his walk was fast. I was tramatized every time he acted up (which was because I stressed out, they mirror you), and my daughter wizzed ahead in classes ahead of me. I got him in aug and spent 3 days a week with him, and lunged him a lot, and bonded with him. I think the key was that we bonded. My goal was to lope by CHristmas. Simple goal, silly goal. I prayed a lot, I read books, I finally did it. Now I can lope easily, and have actually started to learn barrel racing. I have even ridden him at a gallop (although, I was pretty stressed out the entire time). 

Now, I have a new goal of improving my balance, which I need to do in order to move forward in Barrel racing.

So, I gave myself little goals and you should too. 
My goals looked like this:

1. find a trainer you trust. I did not click with my first one, and, it sounds like you didn't with yours ether. My first one forced me to do things I was not comfortable with. Not okay. I am paying, and If I want to walk the entire **** time, so be it.

2. Work with the horse on the ground. YOu must be secure there before you can be in saddle. WOrk on lunging and bond with the horse there. BEst advice EVER given to me. This was given to me by a friend, and my trainer thought it a little remedial, but it worked. (my horse was like: Dude. I am 18).

3. Work with a horse, ONE horse you can trust. I hate it when barns have you go changing horses before your confidence builds. That is for later.

4. Baby steps. Walking. Walking barebare. Trotting on lunge line. I trail ride with a woman who just now trots and she has had her horse 3 years. If it takes you that long, so be it.

If you really want to do this, you can. I was so scared I started seeing a therapist and she did open consulations (I signed paperwork for legal reasons) allowing her to speak with my trainer. (My accident happened at a terrible time in my young life, and so my therapist belives it was less horse related and treated it like PSTD). 

It is possible. Depends on how bad you want it.:wink:


----------



## bkylem

I agree with most posters in simply taking your time and don't place any time limit on your decision. The break (no pun intended) will give you a chance to reassess your goals and desires. I would pay little attention to any peer pressure or possible guilt into getting or not getting back in the saddle. You will know.
It is pretty obvious that you weren't quite ready and the rather abrupt transition from a trot to a canter can be a bit unnerving if it is a relatively new experience. It certainly was for me so don't be too hard on yourself. I am not here to blame the instructor, but it does appear you hadn't been properly prepared.

Heal up and think good thoughts ! You'll make a good decision and one that is right for you.

My very best.


----------



## jmaabreh

some good news finally came up, I consulted my dr and he said that he believes it's now safe for me to do it again, bones have healed, and in 7 months I should be able to have those awful screws and plates removed 
now I guess it's time to work on overcoming my fears and those ones of my family.
wish me luck as I really can't wait to trot again (since I have no plan to start cantering in the near future )


----------



## Spanish Rider

I broke my back in April, had to get rid of my horse, told not to ride again until September. September is the day after tomorrow, and I honestly don't know if I can do it anymore. And, I can't figure out if I want to. When I see the riders at the riding center, from a distance, I get this longing, but when I walk into the barn my flight instincts go nuts. I get sick and jittery. When you face possible death head on, it's hard to work around your instincts.

Good luck


----------



## BugZapper89

I would fire that trainer and look for a reputable who has quality stock and knowledge of when a rider is ready. Your accident isn't a new one. These days anyone can hang out the trainer shingle it doesn't make them qualified to even clean a stall.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Sorry to hear about your injury. I know the feeling. Back in May I was actually kicked in the face by my old gelding, breaking my jaw in 4 places and fracturing it in another( all on the same side of my lower jaw- So imagine the tiny yet icky breaks). Was told I could not ride til I got my wires out. I had my jaw wired shut for 6 weeks. 

I rode anyways...and I still do not have full motion I guess in my jaw(cant open it all the way- and still have some pain... BUT.. 

The feeling of anxious, do I wanna risk it? What if's?

I now get those every time I am around my horses, even though I sold the one that caused the damage. I go to pick my new horses feet. and my heart stops. It's a crazy feeling right? I get on bareback, and think about if I fall and land wrong. Or if my horse ends up hitting me in the face on the ground with his head. Just right- and my jaw is still tender. could cause it to re-break.

There is alot that can go wrong. But there is also alot that can go RIGHT! you got to see if its worth it to you. To me. I will never be able to give up horses. I hope the day never comes where I break my jaw again. EVER.. but I am willing to 'take that chance' I guess.. 

I hope you figure it out. It can take time.. It probably will! And don't try and rush into anything!


----------



## jmaabreh

barrelbeginner so sorry about your injury, wish you a quick recovery
i'm taking things slow now, trying to make sure that my elbow is strong enough before moving on.

i wish that accident never took place, but i can't change the past and things do happen for a reason

thank you all for your support and for sharing stories you definitely helped a lot


----------



## QtrBel

It is easy to understand feeling out of control the first time you are asked to go into an unfamiliar gait. At least you realize bailing was a mistake. Not saying that the accident would not have happened or that it would have resulted in a lessor injury had you decided to ride it out as there is no way to know. Others have suggested it was the trainers fault when really it was a combination of factors. You must have been progressing well for the trainer to ask for the cater and until you actually experience it there is no way to know how you as an individual will respond. Even if you chose never to ride again there are many options that would still mean horses could be a part of your life. It could be simply having a pasture pet and giving your time and attention to a horse that was in need and could no longer be ridden or perhaps learning to drive. My feeling is it is always good to get back on then make your decision based on that. As many have pointed out injuries happen around horses, some are life altering but that does not mean you have to walk away from horses. I have a thread in this section on a surgery I just had from a horse related injury that had nothing to do with riding. I was feeding when it occurred. Horses are my life I couldn't be happy without them in my life. Even if I never rode again ( I'm on restriction and won't be riding for a while during recovery) I could be very happy just having the horses I do in my pasture. I start my day hearing them nicker to me in the dark as I drive off to the bus stop and then work and I end it sitting out on the back steps watching them mill around. Soon I'll be at the gate or out in the pasture. Eventually I'll be back in the saddle. After 35 years with horses in my life instead of longing for them to be there my family has accepted that that is the way things are going to be. Good Luck in your healing both physically and mentally.


----------



## jmaabreh

QtrBel to be fair to my trainer i was told that i was progressing fast and he was really enjoying giving me that lesson the day of the accident (by the way the accident happened after the class was over as the coach decided to extend the time).
On the other hand i believe that it was too early to canter on my own.
so bottom line it was a bad judgement from both me and my coach, I shouldn't have jumped but i never imagined that it would be that tragic :S
Anyway though my dr believes i can move on and go back to riding, i decided to follow the groups advice and give myself more time to recover. i'm trying to increase my muscle strength and overall fitness,
hopefully will be back next month


----------



## smrobs

Jmaabreh, I'm so sorry about your injury but glad to hear that you plan to get back into it.

Unfortunately, mistakes happen and everyone makes them. You learned a valuable lesson from yours.

When you go back, like others have said, take your time and only attempt what you feel ready for. I'm not sure what discipline you were taking lessons for, but for the time being it might be better/easier to ride a western horse because they generally only require one hand for steering. Plus, a good western horse should have a slower trot/canter.

Anyway, keep up with your physio and get that arm built back up, everything else will come in it's own time .


----------



## mcfarawayland

Sounds to me like you belong in the saddle. 

Like others have said, I highly recommend finding the "right" place--it will make all the difference. Back in about December, I had been riding for about 6 months and just switched to this new place. They basically threw me into everything and one day, I was given this green pony (and they didn't tell me she was green!) and, I don't remember what happened very well, but she bolted and i went flying over landing smack on the back of my head. Even worse was that it was SUPER muddy and absolutely every part of me was covered (I drove home sitting on an empty feed bag, lol). At least the mud made for a softer landing... lol. Nonetheless, I got back on... to promptly be thrown off again not less than 5 minutes later. I called it quits and went home. That was the last time I cantered until 2 weeks ago. I was absolutely terrified -- mainly of the horse taking off with me, and of falling. But I am at this place that I feel TOTALLY comfortable with. They ask me, "do you want to canter today?", and for me it just depends on the horse, the saddle, how I'm feeling. Sometimes the stirrups just feel off and I can't get them to stop sliding up towards my toes (we don't use our own saddles), or the horse feels really rushy and won't listen, so I say no. You do what YOU are comfortable with. 

Also, I would recommend going "back to the basics" a little bit. Not because I think you necessarily need to skill wise (I wouldn't know), but to give you a solid base and some "lower risk" things to work on. I would recommend getting a solid walk, posting trot, sitting trot, then doing it all with no stirrups. Work on using your seat and legs more and getting really good balance. Trotting with your arms held out to side (while being lunged) is great for this -- or if you have a horse that will do it you can just steer with your legs with your arms up. This way you can build your confidence back up and be even better prepared for when you're ready to canter again. 

You can also practice emergency dismounting, though I don't know if that would be a great idea coming off of a big injury. Just learning HOW to fall can be a big part of coming away with less of an injury.

Coming back is probably going to be more mental than anything. Sure, you may have made a mistake that day. (But really, your trainer should have known better too) But it is absolutely not your fault that you ended up with such an extensive injury. Falling and/or getting injured says nothing about your skill level as a rider. Don't let all the "what if's" stick in your mind.


----------



## MaximasMommy

One thing I don't get is why people think you have to gallop around and jump over stuff to ride a horse. Why can't you just buy a reliable old horse and walk around the arena, or in a safe group of walk down the trail kinda riders. (although... the thought of a bird spooking my horse has me happy in the arena for now) 

You know what might do you good is one of those mountain town tourist trail rides. I went on one before I started taking lessons, and it was a lot of fun! The horses are walking in a nice safe line, and you can enjoy being outside on horseback. Ok... so it's not barrel racing or fox hunting, but really who cares... It's riding a horse.

I take my horseback riding skill building really...really...realllyyy slow. It was a year before I cantered (maybe more) on a bombproof autopilot lesson pony that I didn't need to steer at the same time. When I finally got on my own horse (after having my trainer work with it for about six months) I happily walked, and walked, and walked. I trotted on the lunge line until two weeks ago. I learned so much by taking it slow, that I get a lot of compliments on my form and how I can handle horses. 

You know something else, look up how long people are on the lunge line at a school like the Spanish Riding School. They produce some of the best riders in the world. That's proof that taking it slowly pays off. 

Sorry this was so long! I just have been rolling my eyes at the "I've had 8 lessons, when can I canter and jump and gallop a stallion" posts lately. What I really wanted to get across was that you might have fun riding a safe slow horse for awhile to get your confidence back.


----------



## jmaabreh

well I'm putting myself up together again, hoping to be able to ride on this coming weekend.
I have to admit I'm scared and worried, I know that there are so many factors that caused my painful accident but I just can't help wondering if it ever happened again.

I guess at this point the only thing I can do is take things slower and pray for no accidents to happen again

wish me luck


----------



## smrobs

:hug: Good luck! Remember to breathe.


----------



## jmaabreh

Thank you


----------



## Golden Horse

You have it right, take it slow, smile and breathe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmaabreh

will try my best
thanks for the support folks
will keep you posted


----------



## mslady254

I'm late getting in on this thread...would like to recommend a book 'Move closer, stay Longer' by Stephanie Burns. I think it's very helpful in dealing with and overcoming fears, and her specific fear was cantering a horse,so it's very specific , but also can be applied to all aspects of our lives. 

If you could,,and it's probably not doable since it's a lesson horse at a lesson barn...but what helped me in dealing with riding fear...was to stand on the mounting block with NO intention of mounting, so no pressure there. I started with rubbing Sonny, then rubbing the 'other side' of him leaning on him, rubbing his rump,,then leaning accross his back reaching way down the other side...you get the picture--this wasnt all on the same day, either. I went s l o w l y,,until I actually really,really wanted to get on him-no fear! Then we walked,,,only walked...until I felt balanced, safe, and confident in my steering and control. Same with the trot. I'm just now a beginner at the canter, I have what i consider unreasonable canter fears--I've never had a bad fall, but for 'whatever' reason, I fear the canter--I suspect it's because I've seen Sonny act like such a maniac at the canter in groundwork early on, before he respected me on the ground,,,and deep somewhere in my subconscious I think he might do that rodeo bucking, kicking and fa**ing when I'm on him. 

YOU set the timeline on this, it's the instructor's job to encourage and gently push but not to demand.

Fay


----------



## Zexious

Good luck this weekend


----------



## emcdevitt

OP,

Don't be afraid to change instruction. Your instructor isn't necessarily bad, but may not be the right fit *for you, right now*. 

No idea how realistic this is for you,but I was lucky enough to find a trainer from the local equicenter (therapy horses for folks with physical/mental disabilities) to help me get past a scare. Even if that is not something you can do, I second everyone's advice to start sloooowwww. Dial it back as far as you need to - right back to ground work or walking on the lunge line if that's what needed. You will progress MUCH faster doing simpler things successfully, rebuilding confidence ("at least I can do this, this is ok") than jumping into things that fill you with fear.

Good luck and let us know! And remember, right now, *anything* is a success. If all you do is put a horse in cross ties and brush him, that's a win!


----------



## jmaabreh

good morning riders 
Guess what?! I did it and I'm really happy
turned out that the decision of going back was much tougher than actually riding again 
To tell you the truth I was a bit tensed, and got tired quite easily but I went back up and rode a horse.
the deal with my coach was just to walk so as to break the fear barrier but as time went by my coach said are you seriously planning to stick to walking only, I was like no this is boring I can trot but let's keep it safe i'll trot on the lunge

it was fine and made my day but I guess I lost my muscle strength in my legs through out the 7 months and it's now time to start working on that

any recommendations guys?!

Best Regards,


----------



## smrobs

Lots more riding :wink:.

That's so great that you are able to get back to it so easily. Congrats on a successful first ride and may there be many more to come


----------



## SueC

Pilates is also great - wonderful complementary activity to horse riding - will make you a better rider!


----------



## Peanutbutter

If you have the possibility to come to the barn and brush horses and spend some time around them I think that would help you come to a conclussion. If you love horses that much, spending time with them will help build up youre confidence. 
I had a accident and had to take a year of riding, and I made the mistake of just not going to bed barn when I was asked to come out and brush my lease horse. 
That made me scared of riding and when I got a new lease horse sometime later I quit because it all got to much for me.
I am back in the saddle again 6-8 years later, and have to do the fear battle now. It could have been avoided and saved me a lot of troubble had I just gone there and brushed that horse... 
Good luck, stay strong and keep on chasing youre dream


----------



## jmaabreh

I think it's the best decision, I'm looking forward for my next session
the accident was a super tuff thing to handle, putting myself up together again to take the decision was also tough but my first ride wasn't as tough.
I'm cautious and still tensed a bit, my trainer told me there is no way he'll let me give up on cantering but I made it clear that I won't do it unless I'm really comfortable with it, which won't take place before my second surgery where I should have those plates and screws removed.
I never thought that i'll be eagerly looking forward to my training classes again but I really can't wait to ride again, I cant imagine how much I would have missed if I simply gave up
unfortunately people around me are continuously telling painful stories about riders who had terrible accidents which scares me a bit but keeps me cautious I guess.
I'm trying to work on strengthening my muscles as much as I can to avoid any future accidents, and doing lots of prayers hoping that God will keep me away from other accidents and injuries 

And oh forgot to mention that my family isn't really as excited as I am, I think they were hoping that I won't go back to riding :S

But anyway it's really nice to ride


----------



## Mulefeather

It is very scary to have something like that happen to you, especially when your confidence is still shaky in your abilities. My old trainer had a saying – “There ain’t a horse that can’t be rode or a man who can’t be thrown”. We have ALL been there at one point or another, and it sucks! 

The only person who is “not meant” to ride horses is the person who won’t get into the saddle! I would suggest that you find a trainer who is experienced in dealing with fearful students, or people who are recovering from a bad accident with horses. It may help you to do some work on the lunge line instead of controlling the horse at first, which might help you feel more secure. It might even help you to learn how to control the horse from the ground as a sort of “pre-flight check”. It think many people spend too little time on ground work before learning to ride, as the two are interconnected. 

Like others have said before, if you really want to ride again, then all the work will be worth it in the end. If you try it, get back in the saddle, and just find that the fear takes all the fun out of it, then do something different. There are MANY ways to be involved with horses that don’t involve riding. Driving is a lot of fun, but it definitely carries its own set of dangers. There are also many in-hand things you can do – equine agility, in-hand showing (miniature horses), therapy, hand-walking, hiking with a miniature horse or donkey, you can even do in-hand trail challenges now through ACTHA. There is nothing wrong with deciding that riding is really not for you. 

I loved riding, but I struggle with a lot of the same fears. A terrible accident with a horse put me towards mules and donkeys (they’re calmer, spook less, and they don’t have the sudden, jerky body movements horses do), and I could not be happier with them. I love horses, but I love my long-ears more!


----------



## amberly

If you are willing to and you are able, go for it!!
Don't be afraid to get right back on and try again. Everyone falls off - and what you gotta is get right back on and keep going.

My tip for you, would to make sure that you do groundwork before hand so you know your horse is listening. Look up some parelli groundwork videos to help you. Let me know if you need any help!


----------



## equestriannn

I know this is pretty old, but I really hope your doing okay! I'm recovering from a fall that I took in July (I broke my neck) I'm exactly two months post op today  I hope your feeling okay!


----------



## jmaabreh

So ssorry to hear about your injury equestrianne, what happened? Hope u feel much better now


----------



## huntergrl

I AGREE WITH TXHORSEMAN. You can still maintain a relationship with your horse and ride without having to make yourself go fast. Its not about that. Who cares if all you ever do is walk your horse. If its riding you care about, then maybe at your age or limitations from injuries, you can still enjoy it but at a safe speed.


----------



## Corazon Lock

So glad to hear you are back in the saddle and feeling better!  Coaches are there to push you, but just be sure that it's the right amount of push, okay? Like...a little bit out of your comfort zone but not completely out. On the other hand though, if you want to walk and trot only, who cares? It's your choice. 

I wouldn't be too fearful of the terrifying riding stories. The injuries that took me to the ER both happened on the ground, once when my horse jumped over something scary INTO me, and the other when I had a terribly stupid moment in a trailer and got kicked in the face (so lucky my jaw was not broken, but I did get stitches to the chin for it...). As for falling, I bit my lip up pretty bad when I had a horse that I didn't know was in pain (another stupid error and bad coaching) and he ran out of a jump. And then I broke my fingers another time when that same horse bolted up a steep hill and I rammed my fingers into his neck. I didn't fall though. And I sure was proud of those fingers!!!


----------



## jmaabreh

hey Guys,

Thank you all for the endless support
yup I am back in the saddle, still have fears of falling hard again, but I'm trying to rebuild my confidence, skills and muscles 

wish me luck


----------



## TXhorseman

I'm glad you gave riding another try. The more you ride, the more comfortable you should feel about it. Remember, the more you can get yourself to relax, the more stable your seat will be. You will have a lower center of gravity. Your horse will feel more comfortable and will begin to relax. Then, you can both enjoy yourselves.


----------



## jmaabreh

Hey riders,
it's me again, I was wondering how long does it usually take to overcome the fear of falling again.
yesterday was a super scary day for me, I really don't know why but every time my horse speeds up his trot or gives me an unexpected behavior I'd freak out and panic. I'm not sure if this is a normal thing or if I'm over-reacting
I can feel that I'm improving my skills (even better than where I was before my accident, but it seems that fear is taking over big time), even my coach was telling me yesterday that I'm doing everything perfectly well but I'm not letting fear get away, to the level that I even though maybe I should just stop riding (but again I couldn't stop)
on my forth lesson I was able to do sitting trot, standup trot with and without stirrup and even hands free but I still can't get over my fears

I'm confused and frustrated I guess  
help


----------



## TXhorseman

There is no way to tell how long fear may bother you. The important thing is not to dwell on it. Rather than thinking about overcoming fear -- which, in itself, gets you thinking about fear -- think about other things. Think about how you enjoy being around horses. Think about how you are improving.Think about how you can improve your riding even more.


----------



## Golden Horse

jmaabreh said:


> I'm not sure if this is a normal thing or if I'm over-reacting



It is normal for you!

There is no book of rules that says how long it takes to get over an accident, it just takes as long as it takes. For me I still have good days and bad days, days I could ride to the moon, days I struggle to step off of the mounting block. I am lucky to have a trainer who is very sympathetic, and also great at knowing when I need a hug and a walk around the barn before I get on, and when to just sit there and say "You've got this, just GET ON"

After a year I am mostly good, I can walk jog/trot and canter/lope on my horse and others, when Gibbs gave a buck (spectators tell me it was more of a teeny tiny bunny hop) in a split second I rode through it, then made the involuntary squeak sound, which had trainer rolling up, called it delayed panic.

Some practical advice, try Bach's Rescue Remedy Rescue Remedy Drops and Spray - Original Rescue Remedy my go to for all stressful situations since being introduced to it while taking my finals at university.

Look into EFT Emotional Freedom Technique (EFT) - Emotional Health VERY useful, I was introduced to it by my Physiotherapist, and it really really has helped me lower my anxiety levels.

Deep breathing, so simple but we forget when we are nervous, so important to remember, and one I struggle with, as well as position, aids, skill etc etc.

Keep riding, do what is comfortable, push yourself to do a little more each time, it does get better, but again, it is your personal time frame, no one elses.


----------



## jmaabreh

Hey Thanks a lot for your encouraging words
you can't imagine how supportive and helpful your advices are


----------



## kewpalace

When I was injured - not nearly as badly as the OP and many others on this thread but enough to keep me off my horse for a few months - and had major confidence issues, not only was it was the support of fellow riders, but the book The Gift by Barbara Schulte that really helped me mentally. It is a terrific book. 

To a lesser extent, but still helpful in getting my mental state back into shape was Daniel Stewart's Ride Right. 

Both these books provides tools to help you mentally get back on your horse.


----------



## jmaabreh

guys you are absolutely right, sometimes I feel great riding, and other times fear just crawls in.
I had 2 classes where I was so happy, floating over the clouds and my coach was so happy and satisfied with my performance and progress, he kept encouraging me till the scary word came out of his mouth "let's give cantering a try" (on the lunge of course)
and OMG my body literally stiffed, I didn't have the normal fear signs like heart racing and trembling, and somehow I was ok to give it a try.
but when the horse was getting into the canter I found myself panicing and screaming "Coach just stop that horse"
it was weird coz again as my heart wasn't really racing it's just that my brain really rejected the whole idea 
though I kinda expected freaking out but I was really disappointed with my reaction


----------



## gypsygirl

kewpalace said:


> When I was injured - not nearly as badly as the OP and many others on this thread but enough to keep me off my horse for a few months - and had major confidence issues, not only was it was the support of fellow riders, but the book The Gift by Barbara Schulte that really helped me mentally. It is a terrific book.
> 
> To a lesser extent, but still helpful in getting my mental state back into shape was Daniel Stewart's Ride Right.
> 
> Both these books provides tools to help you mentally get back on your horse.


Daniel stewart is amazing and has a second book out. I can't remember the name of it, but it is more psychology based than the first one. I've ridden with him a few times and he is the best! I highly recommend his books to you op.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmaabreh

will definitely find it and read it, thanks


----------



## jot1

Don't focus on what happened to you focus on your dreams and don't give up. Set yourself some achievable goals to get your confidence back and don't compare yourself to anyone else. Goals are like magnets that pull you towards your dreams. 

There is a really cool goal setting features for horse people on a website called The Horse Tree - Landing Page I have found it helpful to keep my horse goals there and track my progress. 

Hope to see you back in the saddle soon!


----------



## jmaabreh

hello riders.

I know this is an old post but I wanted to thank you all again
guess what?!!
I finally managed to canter, ofcourse I was terrified after the accident and it was a very short trial on the lunge but I'm glad I finally made it to this phase 
I can't even express how happy I am


have a wonderful day folks


----------



## TXhorseman

Thanks for the update, jmaabreh. It's always good to learn if progress is being made. I share your happiness.


----------

